# HELP! What filter should I use...



## mbender04 (Oct 8, 2006)

I have decided to start a saltwater tank. I am versed in freshwater already and wanted something new. I don't have much space so I was hoping for a more compact filter. I have a 29 gal. tank that I plan to house two seahorses in and maybe some bottom dwellers later on. This will not be a heavily stocked tank. I have read a little about the Millennium 2000 and was curious what some might say about using one. Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Todd (Mar 8, 2007)

Eheim wet/dry canisters are really good if your looking to keep it simple...


----------



## mbender04 (Oct 8, 2006)

I had thought about a canister filter but I have a wrought iron stand to match my decor and a canister filter will be so ugly. What do you think about the combo of live rock and a Rena Smartfilter? The filter is said to be comparable to the power of a canister filter.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

mbender04 said:


> I had thought about a canister filter but I have a wrought iron stand to match my decor and a canister filter will be so ugly. What do you think about the combo of live rock and a Rena Smartfilter? The filter is said to be comparable to the power of a canister filter.


OK Canister filters used to filter the water is not a good I idea. They will trap detris that will raise your nitrites. Thats if you dont keep up on the maintence which should be done every 2 weeks if not sooner. Nothing works then 1-1.5 lbs of live rock per gallon along with some good power heads. On one of my saltwater tanks I use a canister filter with a micron filter in it. That is is to just polish the water. I change the micron filter once a week if not sooner. It is the magnum 350. The micron filters can be reused. You simply let it soak in a mixure of 1 part bleach and 3 parts water for 24 hrs. Rinse it good and its ready again. If you dont feel safe about it let it dry out then use it again.


----------

